# weird wound on Super Red



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

sorry I dont have pics I will try to get some

my friend has a super red whose face was wounded when it came in from shipping

he has used some salt treatment in his tank to help heal and the wound has grown out in what is kind of like a bump but long and skinny, it literally look slike a dildo growing of the Fishes chin

anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

im sorry to hear that...hope he heals up soon...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

get some pics up... But i think its a good idea to keep up the salt treatment and put the temp up a bit, duesnt seems like a deasease anyway so it should be okay the let him be with the others...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> the wound has grown out in what is kind of like a bump but long and skinny, it literally look slike a dildo growing of the Fishes chin


 my friend had gotten a super with its jaw bitten almost in half and it grew exactly what it seems you are talking about, it is just where the skin builds over the wound and makes almost like a callace (spelling?). if it is just skin with no damage on it and it is already healed, he can cut it off.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to disease parasite and injury*


----------

